# Returning to Slingshots. HELP WITH THE EXPERIMENT!



## xeriotti (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, as some might noticed im new to the forum, and of course ive shot slingshots as a kid, now 28 and counting i re-discovered this wonderful weapon and wanted to give it a try (a re-try in fact).... So ive built a slingshot (link to my build---> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43145-rts-laminate-made-in-argentina/#entry536686 )

























Looks really nice to me, and its comfy too but ive been just staring at it without shooting due to weather, busy daylight hours but mainly LACK OF AMMO!!!

So.... I went on a business trip to a big city today and brought 200 rounds of premium match grade marbles   









Now i just need to set up a backstop with some targets and start practicing i guess, but as im starting from COMPLETE ZERO i thought it would be instersting to use myself as some kind of experiment, and theres where your creativity and slingshotology knowledge comes into play my friends...

My idea is to set some kind of "TEST" to measure my accuracy.... for example....

-5 SHOT GROUPING TEST @ 10 METERS) ----> Like the one to get a badge!!!

-INSTICTIVE SHOOTING TEST (3 DIFFERENT TARGETS @ 5 METERS AND SOMEONE TELLING ME WHICH ONE TO SHOOT )

-ANYTHING ELSE YOU CONSIDER IMPORTANT TO TEST!!!!

Well.... i listen other suggestions!!! the idea would be to train listening to your advice and make a "TEST" every weekend.... I can also count shots made in every training, total shots, etc...Tests with live video and all the fancy rules you consider...

As soon as we have something, Ill start shooting.. (C´mon I want to try that CATAPULTTTTT   )


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Try for these badges:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi perfect matsh (the marbles and the catty ) if you kneed a bagstopp search hear on the forum you fined al you kneed  
Cheers


----------



## xeriotti (Jun 24, 2015)

Im planning to make a catchbox with a 200lt barrel (ill try to find a plastic one)... Ill keep you guys posted about my shot count and results as soon as i start shooting


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

until you get a barrel just use a cardboard box and some old t-shirts you will be good to go


----------



## chuy88 (Feb 27, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Hi perfect matsh (the marbles and the catty ) if you kneed a bagstopp search hear on the forum you fined al you kneed
> Cheers


----------

